# 05/28/2010 wading gigging.



## britain (Aug 29, 2009)

Headed down to the Gulf Fri evening to give gigging during a full moon another shot. Was ready to go right at dark with calm clear water with an incoming tide. Walked about 10 minutes before getting the first one, around 17". We continued walking and picked up nine more for a total of 10 ranging from 13" to 21". Jennifer gigged her first and second Flounder. Ran out of propane (never use a partial bottle) and called it a night around 12:00. The Flounder weren't as skiddish as last time, maybe due to a late rising moon or it being very cloudy. We did spook a few and miss a couple but no more than usual.

Results from the evening:


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Sweet Was you at p'cola or johnson's?? What was the surf like??


----------



## britain (Aug 29, 2009)

Gulf Shores, little to no surf.


----------

